

The Optimal Boyfriend-Shopping Theorem - mallyvai
https://medium.com/@mydatablog/the-optimal-boyfriend-shopping-theorem-ef9fd68aaf80

======
cheinz
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/12/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/12/the_secretary_problem_use_this_algorithm_to_determine_exactly_how_many_people.html)

------
ginny2357
thanks for sharing this Vaibhav!

------
hnfriend12345
haha this is great.

